# Moving to Puerto Rico - a good place for riding?



## crawdad (Jan 12, 2004)

Saludos todos,

My wife wants to attend school in Puerto Rico, so it looks as if we will be moving there. Is there anyone out there who can give me general information about the mountainbiking and/or roadbiking there? I don't yet know where in PR we will live - maybe Mayaguez - but I'm not sure. 

Are there any races in Puerto Rico? Is the best mountainbiking concentrated in one region, or is it distributed equally over the whole country? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

I apologize for not writing in Spanish, but that's a skill I have yet to acquire. Thanks in advance for any information.

Gracias,
K


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm in San Juan, near Mayaguez is one of the best trails on the island. They're in Cabo Rojo, contact Jim Rivera ([email protected]) he's the guy.

For racing check this URLS out:

www.cmtbpr.com
www.ponceweb.net/mountainbike
www.ciclismopr.com
www.ciclismopro.com/foro
www.cicloturismopr.com
www.trimalangos.com
www.federacionciclismopr.com

For roadie info email the guys of Ciclismo Tropical, that's a seasonal radio show. [email protected]

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike Fitz (Jun 9, 2005)

Are there any DH race's down there? I would love to come down in the winter.
Thanks


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mike Fitz said:


> Are there any DH race's down there? I would love to come down in the winter.
> Thanks


Yes there are but the season is about to end. If you're interested I could hook you up with some downhillers and they could show you the courses.

The next DH event is the Red Bull Down Gurabo on the 15th, info http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=230746


----------



## Mike Fitz (Jun 9, 2005)

That would be cool. I have a freind in P.R. that I havent seen in a long time I will have to get in touch with him and plan a trip. 
When does the season start again? Why not have a winter season so all of us up here in the cold would make a trip down?
Thanks again.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mike Fitz said:


> When does the season start again?


The season goes from March to September, this year got extended due to postponed events.



Mike Fitz said:


> Why not have a winter season so all of us up here in the cold would make a trip down?


Good question, I have no answer. The trails XC or DH are available year long so feel free to come down here.

10/29 is the DH national championship race.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

DirtDevil
Wassup with that Los Patriotas Lares Bike Show in december, any commnent?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Arbuz said:


> DirtDevil
> Wassup with that Los Patriotas Lares Bike Show in december, any commnent?


Have no plans on attending, do you?


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about it... 
Llame y me dijeron que van "todos los bike shops" con mas de 30 marcas...
But its their first time... so who really knows


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Monagas*. Dudes, ¿why go anywhere else? 

N18° 24' 38" W66° 8' 30"









I was told Guayama is also good. I'm looking forward to going there. And Salinas too.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Monagas is the best near the metro area but it's almost always wet.

Salinas and Guayama are very hot but the best recreational trails on the island are in Cabo Rojo.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Tell me about it.
For an entire week we had a dry Monagas.
Today it didn't just rain, the entire sky fell upon us


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

With all the rain that fell last night Monagas should be wet for a while.

Try Guanica, the trails are La Jungla, Las Pardas and Bosque Seco. All can be ridden wet or dry and it's currently dry down there. Also try the Piratas Sunday rides, they're nice and long.

I'll be taking my kid to the velodrome in Carolina today, Thursday and prolly Saturday and depending on the agenda may go down south for a ride on Sunday. There's also the Bernardino Mass race in Ponce, the registration is free and has price money.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Will the rain ever stop?
Man I feel like Forest Gump
_One day it started raining, and it didn't quit for four months. We been through every kind of rain there is. Little bitty stingin' rain... and big ol' fat rain. Rain that flew in sideways. And sometimes rain even seemed to come straight up from underneath._


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome to the tropics!


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Guayama was quite nice.*

Loved Guayama dude :thumbsup: 
(No Rain No Mud  )


----------



## bloque72 (Jan 9, 2007)

What about Cambalache.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

bloque72 said:


> What about Cambalache.


That trail was abandoned and it's in very bad shape, the main problem now are the mosquitos and the lack of interest of the RN folks to fix or allow someone to fix it.

It's a shame, it was one of my favorite trails.


----------

